

Ask YC: I am going to kill my HN account, can I give my karma to someone else? - starkfist

I'm assuming no, but maybe distributing karma after you leave might be an interesting thing to think about.
======
lhorie
I'd imagine that people who'd arguably "deserve" it more don't care about it
since they already have a ton of it.

Just point news.ycombinator.com to 127.0.0.1 on your hosts or something.

------
jawngee
Why are you deleting your account?

~~~
starkfist
Because of the latest internet addiction article, and the one about what's on
the top of your mind. Too many times I've found myself thinking about hacker
news discussions when I'm away from my computer. And, I've been using Hacker
News too much when I should be doing something more productive.

~~~
instakill
That's very melodramatic of you. Just don't visit as often, get some
discipline to work on your own things and thoughts and you'll be fine. No
account deletion necessary.

